# Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch



## sys1337 (10. Juli 2012)

*Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch*

_Hallo,_

ich hab' mir mal nach über 2 Jahren neuen RAM zugelegt, allerdings fährt der PC damit leider nicht hoch. Lüfter drehen, alles leuchtet, aber der PC sendet kein Signal an den Monitor.

Ich weiß zwar nicht in wie fern das relevant ist, aber auf der Grafikkarte sind 3 grüne LED's. Mit'm G-Skill-Kit leuchen alle 3 und bei den Corsair-Kits nur 2 von 3.

Mein System:

ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
G-Skill 2 x 2GB PC-12800 1600MHz mit 1,5v 
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770
Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB
OCZ ZS-Series 550W

Diese Kits habe ich bereits ausprobiert:

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-XMS3-P...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341916292&sr=8-1-fkmr0
Corsair PC1600 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Laut Herstellerangaben werden sogar 1800 MHz, 4GB pro Slot und bis zu 16 GB DDR3-RAM unterstützt.

Sollte ich vllt. was im BIOS umstellen oder sogar ein BIOS-Update durchführen?

Achja - die QV-List ist von 2009 und nicht ganz hilfreich.


_Würd' mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt._


€: Keine der oben aufgeführten Komponenten sind übertaktet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch*

Bei dem XMS 3 1600 wären möglicherweise die 1,65V nötig damit die stabillaufen würden. Ein Bios Update wäre zu empfehlen, hatte da schon öfters Probleme mit RAM und Bios


----------



## sys1337 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei dem XMS 3 1600 wären möglicherweise die 1,65V nötig damit die stabillaufen würden. Ein Bios Update wäre zu empfehlen, hatte da schon öfters Probleme mit RAM und Bios



Ja - deswegen habe ich dann mal das Kit mit 1,5v ausprobiert. Funktioniert ja genauso wenig 

Ich werd' das BIOS-Update mal machen, mal sehen, ob ich wieder kommen muss


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch*

Sieh nach welche Spannung deine RAM-Kits benötigen um fehlerfrei zu laufen (steht normalerweise auf dem Aufkleber drauf) uind überprüfe im BIOS (evtl mit den alten Riegeln die funktionieren) ob es klappt wenn du diese Spannung (meist 1,65v) einstellst und dann nach abspeichern die Riegel wechselst.

Ein BIOS Update könnte dir auch helfen (da normalerweise das BIOS die Profile des RAMs automatisch erkennen und einstellen sollte).


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch*

Hast du nur zwei Riegel im MB verbaut? Wenn 4, dann zwei raus nehmen, gemäß der Dualchannelplatzierung laut Manual.

Die Corsair-Ram's können mit Spannungen unter und bis 1,5V umgehen. Dein M4A758TD-EVO sagt, laut Manual, jedoch den Einsatz von mindstens 1,5V (siehe Seite 2-12) aus. Erhöhe in kleinen Schritten die Spannung bis max. 1,65V und es sollte wieder gehen

XMS3

Die G.Skill erlauben, je nach dem welches Kit du gerade hast, 1,5-1,6V. Bei diesem mit bis zu 1,6V kannst du die Memory-Spannung getrost auf diesen Wert anheben.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/140051/?tk=7&lk=3327

Bei diesem Kit trifft das vom Corsair zu.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/915698/?tk=7&lk=3327

In wie weit du die Spannung außerhalb der Spezifikation anhebst, mußt du selber Wissen, zumal bei verschiedenen Tests und User-Erfahrungen, eine Spannungserhöhung trotzdem/gerade erst einen stabilen Betrieb erlaubte. (einhergehende Gewährleistung/Garantie)


Hier die G.Skill-Spezifikationen mit geprüften Werten:
G.SKILL-Products
G.SKILL-Products
G.SKILL-Products
G.SKILL-Products
G.SKILL-Products
G.SKILL-Products


----------



## sys1337 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer RAM --> PC fährt nicht hoch*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Ich hab das BIOS-Update durchgeführt. Von 0.9xxx auf 2.1xxx 

Der Rechner fährt nun hoch und hat das Kit mit 1333 MHz (1,5v)[http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003N8GVUY/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum]
erkannt und läuft anscheinend stabil 

Das Kit mit 1600 MHz konnt' ich nicht mehr ausprobieren, hatte es schon zurückgeschickt.


----------

